# Agfa-Fotokurs



## alchemist (12. März 2006)

Hallo Forum,

es gab mal einen sehr guten (und kostenlosen) Online-Fotokurs von Agfa.

Die Seiten von Agfanet.de sind leider nicht mehr online.

Weiß jemand, ob es einen ähnlichen Kurs irgendwo gibt, oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand den Agfa-Kurs gespeichert?

Liebe Grüße,
alchemist


----------



## faltenzwerg (12. März 2006)

Hallo,
was wurde einem denn in diesem "Agfa-Fotokurs" beigebracht? Waren das eher technische Sachen oder bildgestalterische Sachen.
Wenn es ersteres war dann kann ich das hier empfehlen:
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm
Dort werden einem die ganzen technischen Hintergründe erklärt und es ist meiner Meinung nach auch relativ leicht verständlich. Am Ende wird dann noch mal auf Bildgestaltung eingeganen, aber meiner Meinung nacht kommt das etwas zu kurz...kann aber auch sein, dass ich gegen Ende hin nicht mehr so gut aufgepasst habe.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben
mfg faltenzwerg


----------



## alchemist (12. März 2006)

Danke, faltenzwerg. Ich schau gleich mal in den Link rein.

Dieser Agfa-Kurs war eher technisch orientiert.

Lieben Gruß,

alchemist


----------



## cobraxx (21. Juni 2006)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal bei AGFA angefragt, wegen des Kurses.
da bekam ich folgenden Link geschickt:
http://web.archive.org/web/20040403223356/www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/cont_index.php3

Da ist der komplette Kurs ... (Server ist zwar etwas langsam, aber es funktioniert)

lg


----------

